# I Miss SVDO support on 3G from other phones



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I need a little more background here from the Galaxy Nexus community!

I just don't understand why the Verizon Galaxy nexus does not have SVDO support on 3G (i.e. 1X voice and CDMA data). I really miss this from my HTC Thunderbolt









Is this a software issue that can be changed with radio updates? Or is this related to the hardware?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hardware issue. Only Qualcomm basebands currently support it.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

That's what I thought. Thank you for the input


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's looking forward to the next nexus device on Verizon and the future rollout of the LTE network. I have been spoiled with a stellar HTC Thunderbolt handset and since switching to the Galaxy Nexus, I have had some major buyers remorse do to this function not being available.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I had a thunderbolt and a Rezound and I used this twice, once on each to see if it worked.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I had a thunderbolt and a Rezound and I used this twice, once on each to see if it worked.


I just hope future Nexus devices use Qualcomm's chip in the future. I am extremely disappointed with the Motorola and Samsung (minus the SGS3) radio selections in their devices thus far. The versatility of Qualcomm chips shows how much they are ahead of the competition.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Here's looking forward to the next nexus device on Verizon and the future rollout of the LTE network. I have been spoiled with a stellar HTC Thunderbolt handset and since switching to the Galaxy Nexus, I have had some major buyers remorse do to this function not being available.


I don't expect a Nexus device to be on Verizon for another year and half, when most GNex owners 2 year contract runs out. Just like the jump from the original Droid to the Gnex was 2 years. I jumped ship from VZW today & ordered a GSM GNex. Verizon being the only carrier in the world to lock the bootloader on the Galaxy SIII, is clear evidence that they don't want unlocked devices on their network. Not to mention their atrocious update schedule, even on a Nexus device. HASTA LUEGO VZW!


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I don't expect a Nexus device to be on Verizon for another year and half, when most GNex owners 2 year contract runs out. Just like the jump from the original Droid to the Gnex was 2 years. I jumped ship from VZW today & ordered a GSM GNex. Verizon being the only carrier in the world to lock the bootloader on the Galaxy SIII, is clear evidence that they don't want unlocked devices on their network. Not to mention their atrocious update schedule, even on a Nexus device. HASTA LUEGO VZW!


I would be right behind you except for the fact that i have unlimited data with vzw. Making the jump to another carrier would be like buying a hotrod that goes super fast that heads into a giant wall that you can't pass.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

VZW has 3 phones that support this, and there were no devices that supported it prior to the Thunderbolt. Your post is making it sound like a bunch of phones support data and calls at the same time via 3G. Also, I wouldn't want to have an SVDO modem, as it is essentially two CDMA modems in the phone, which can cause massive battery drain. Everyone complains now of battery drain from leaving LTE on, and you want to cram a third modem into the phone?


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Gs3 supports it.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

i never complained about battery. I have always enjoyed versatility. Multitasking support trumps battery life IMHO.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Also, to improve battery life. it's an easy fix. just buy a better battery. There is no work around for not having SVDO support... And SGSIII, the Razr HD (rumored), and most other phones coming out are putting in the S4 chip from Qualcomm.... If SVDO is not so important to people, why are most manufacturers going with Qualcomm?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

It works though if you have 4g in your area. Well from what I understand every 4g phone works like that 3g voice and 4g data... yea... Stupid post lol


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> It works though if you have 4g in your area. Well from what I understand every 4g phone works like that 3g voice and 4g data... yea... Stupid post lol


Yes it does work if you have 4g you can talk and use data. If done it and its one of my favorite things about having 4g

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Also, to improve battery life. it's an easy fix. just buy a better battery. There is no work around for not having SVDO support... And SGSIII, the Razr HD (rumored), and most other phones coming out are putting in the S4 chip from Qualcomm.... If SVDO is not so important to people, why are most manufacturers going with Qualcomm?


Probably because Qualcomm is able to supply the parts at the right price and meet the performance demands for the device they are to be used in. I doubt they're only using Qualcomm chips just because of SVDO, it is likely more that it supports several radios on a single chip and has great performance as well. SVDO just hopped on for the ride.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Also, to improve battery life. it's an easy fix. just buy a better battery. There is no work around for not having SVDO support... And SGSIII, the Razr HD (rumored), and most other phones coming out are putting in the S4 chip from Qualcomm.... If SVDO is not so important to people, why are most manufacturers going with Qualcomm?


Because that's about the best SoC right now.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

rester555 said:


> I would be right behind you except for the fact that i have unlimited data with vzw. Making the jump to another carrier would be like buying a hotrod that goes super fast that heads into a giant wall that you can't pass.


I still had my vzw unlimited data plan for about $100/month. I just switched to an unlimited voice/text & data plan for $45/month with another carrier. I win! 

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I still had my vzw unlimited data plan for about $100/month. I just switched to an unlimited voice/text & data plan for $45/month with another carrier. I win!
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Would you be suggesting Sprint?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Would you be suggesting Sprint?


Straight talk, which uses either AT&Ts network or T-Mobiles network. Your choice on which network to use or you can have straight talk figure out which is best for your area. If I'm not happy with them, then I can try a different carrier the next month. I won't be locked down on a carrier anymore.

VZW taking so long to update a Nexus phone is just ridiculous (not that I really care anyways, cuz devs here hook us up with AOSP), but the SIII being locked on only VZW just pisses me off, cuz VZW will never give us an unlocked phone except for maybe one every 2 years.

Pre-paid is the future. I'm pretty sure the United States is the only country still employing the contracted wireless model. Internationally, you pay full price for your phone & move around carriers as you please. I usually buy a phone every 6 months or so, so I usually pay full price for a phone anyways, while I was locked into a contract on VZW. I may as well be paying less for service & have my freedom too.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

You can use 4G data and make calls at the same time. Do people not have 4G in there area? Im in So. Cal. and have it is VERY rare to not find a 4G coverage area wherever I am at.



rester555 said:


> Also, to improve battery life. it's an easy fix. just buy a better battery. There is no work around for not having SVDO support... And SGSIII, the Razr HD (rumored), and most other phones coming out are putting in the S4 chip from Qualcomm.... If SVDO is not so important to people, why are most manufacturers going with Qualcomm?


The Qualcomm S4 (aka Snapdragon 4) is a whole processor, not just a radio that supports certain features. It is the newest from Qualcomm and is faster than the current Cortex-A9 based processors from other people like Samsung. Why is it faster? It is newer and better designed. People go with it because of that reason, not some obscure SVDO that very few people have ever used in the past. And other companies new processors are going to be hitting the market soon so while it looks like "everyone" is going with the S4 now, that is just because of performance reasons and availability compared to other company's new models. Not for any other reason. Also the newer Cortex-A15 MPcore based processors are even faster than the Qualcomm S4, so the next batch of phones from all the companies will be using processors from other companies that are based on the new core. Its how the world of technology works.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> You can use 4G data and make calls at the same time. Do people not have 4G in there area? Im in So. Cal. and have it is VERY rare to not find a 4G coverage area wherever I am at/


No LTE 4G where I'm at in the central valley cali. That's part of the reason I'm moving to the GSM GNex.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> You can use 4G data and make calls at the same time. Do people not have 4G in there area? Im in So. Cal. and have it is VERY rare to not find a 4G coverage area wherever I am at.


Did you seriously just ask this? LTE isn't in very many places at all. Not compared to EV-DO.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Did you seriously just ask this? LTE isn't in very many places at all. Not compared to EV-DO.


more of a rhetorical question really. Seems so odd that people wouldnt have 4G. I have it at home, work, everywhere I eat out in different cities, when I visit my friends houses in their cities, family in other cities, even when I was on vacation in Oklahoma a couple months ago I had it everywhere I was. There are really only 4 or 5 small areas while moving about that I havent had 4G, a then there is 3-4 bars of 3G there anyway. Guess Southern California is just one of the few areas that Verizon must be finished or near finished rolling out their network.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

EniGmA1987 said:


> more of a rhetorical question really. Seems so odd that people wouldnt have 4G. I have it at home, work, everywhere I eat out in different cities, when I visit my friends houses in their cities, family in other cities, even when I was on vacation in Oklahoma a couple months ago I had it everywhere I was. There are really only 4 or 5 small areas while moving about that I havent had 4G, a then there is 3-4 bars of 3G there anyway. Guess Southern California is just one of the few areas that Verizon must be finished or near finished rolling out their network.


Lol. let me guess, you never left the OKC area? You do realize that it is entirely possible the country is much larger than the 4 areas you have experience with right?


----------



## derichio02 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm in So Cal too. There are many places that don't have 4g. I live by Six Flags and no 4g for me. I have also seen this in various places in LA County.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Your post about where you have 4G pretty much says it all, city. What if you don't live in the city? There are many suburban areas, and rural areas, that don't have 4G coverage. I have LTE most places that I visit, but don't have it on the way there. It will be some time before LTE coverage comes anywhere close to the coverage that 3G/1X has.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Drive through most of Appalachia or most of the Mid-West West the Mississippi River and you'll rarely find somewhere with LTE. Lucky to even get roaming in some of those areas in the mountains.


----------



## yutzybrian (Jun 24, 2011)

I live in the metropolitan Atlanta area and rarely do I have even 3G connection when at home.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

